# Sarah Marshall Tunic



## pahblov (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey guys! 
I fell in love with this tunic Kristen Bell wears in Forgetting Sarah Marshall. Does anyone know who the designer is? Or (even better) where I might find one that's cut about the same for a deal!







Thanks guys!


----------



## josie (Jun 16, 2008)

It's called the Lesa Tunic from Meghan Fabulous. It's from an older season, I'm thinking maybe W06 even. Maybe you can find it on Ebay. I'll try looking for similar silhouettes though.

Edit: Actually its F06. If you try to find it on Ebay it'd probly come up to 200-300.'

Same designer. Very Similar. Different pattern. $350

Another very similar one by the same designer. $350 I guess that silhouette is her signature style.

This really doesn't have much in common with that one, but the neck is similar, but may be longer. It doesn't have patterns, it's not as long, and the sleeves arent exactly long, wide dolmans, and the hem is different, same with material. It isn't all that on the draping side either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's also a lot more casual obviously. $19.99

Once again, casual, but has the longer and wider dolmans than my last suggestion and a more similar hem, still different material though. It does have patterns, but in a beige and grey. $176

Different neck, shorter dolmans, horizontal stripes, and black and white, widens at hem, similar loose fit. $98

This one is patterned, dark blue, different neck, shorter hem, and a different neck. Lack of drape $80

Multi-colored stripes. Sharp neck, ribbon at the bottom of neck. Draped. Similar length dolmans.

This one has a higher, rectangular neck. Short hem, Shorter hem, multi-colored pattern, long dolmans. $79

Blue. More poncho-like sleeves. Patterned. Could pass for very long, wide dolmans. Thick black trim. Different neck; not as low. Sheer satin. $89

Chiffon, pattern on trim of neck, dolmans. Angular neck, shorter hem. Comes in white and pink. $64.89

Short dolmans, low-cut V, grey, black, or red, wrap-style, fitted at hem. $28.99

Hope I was of some assistance. If all else fails, check out bluefly.com, yoox.com, or Ferragamo, Tagliapetra, or Versace. I'm sure they have something. I'll look elsewhere tomorrow.


----------



## pahblov (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks Josie, that was amazing!


----------

